# Festool "Snakes"



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Even though I love my Festool, it is amazing how quickly and badly the cord and hose going to the sander can get so tangled up - they're like a couple of amorous snakes.

I know they make the sleeve that is supposed to mitigate that but it was too danged expensive IMO. For longer sessions with it, I have taken to putting a few velcro straps around both the cord and hose to more or less help keep them aligned with each other. But for little jobs I typically don't think about doing that until...


----------



## thepm4 (May 18, 2020)

My experience as well..really have to pay attention and plan movement sometimes. I'd love to have their newer Bluetooth models.

I tried an off brand sleeve that held a cord within it and "smoothed" out the ribbed aspect of hose off Amazon but didn't like it enough. It made the hose too large and less flexible for standard storage.


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

Could always upgrade to cordless.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

If you know someone who crochets, or you do so yourself, you could always get a custom made sleeve!


----------



## PPD (Mar 19, 2018)

There’s an “off-brand” sleeve thats similar to stockings (but much stronger) but I’ve heard that braided cable wrap works amazingly well!

Some ppl tape the cord/hose together up the hose in strategic places....but I’d prefer something that won’t leave residue & fully encloses it cuz the sound of the hose rubbing grates on my nerves.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

RH said:


> If you know someone who crochets, or you do so yourself, you could always get a custom made sleeve!


It makes me think of the built in central vaac. They always had the non marring snuggy that held the hose and cord together..


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

I had the festool hose sleeve and liked it. My cord got a short in it and when replacing I broke the zipper 😢. Two expensive to buy twice so now I have the cord zip tied to the hose in 5 or six spots, works fine. The newer hoses aren't ribbed like the older ones which was another reason why I bought the sleeve. Newer hose and zip ties work just fine.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Just an FYI, canvas shops that make awnings, tents, truck load covers, etc, often have the means to repair zippers. Not necessarily replace them, but repair them.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

I've used sleeves for the hose and 1/4" wire loom for the cord. I've also just zip-tied the cord to the hose, but that really just reduces the amount of kinking of the cord to what the hose will kink and never seems to work as well as I'd hoped. Taping the first 8" of cord closest to the sander seems to work as well as anything, at least for me. One of my cords is notorious for twisting in the middle, so I run a 8" piece of electrical tape around the middle of that cord. Just electrical tape with maybe a 25% overlap.


----------



## Pete Martin the Painter (Nov 8, 2012)

Festool makes hose velcro straps. I bought a couple sets of them not too long ago and they are working great.



https://www.festoolproducts.com/media/catalog/product/d/o/down_se_klettverbinder_205294_z_02a_xqggrw3r8syngjys.jpg?quality=100&bg-color=255,255,255&fit=bounds&height=700&width=700&canvas=700:700


----------



## Glenn-1 (Apr 4, 2021)

Rbriggs82 said:


> I had the festool hose sleeve and liked it. My cord got a short in it and when replacing I broke the zipper 😢. Two expensive to buy twice so now I have the cord zip tied to the hose in 5 or six spots, works fine. The newer hoses aren't ribbed like the older ones which was another reason why I bought the sleeve. Newer hose and zip ties work just fine.


Hmm. Where to buy a used hose with broken zipper , cheap!


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I use the velcro straps mostly but I did ziptie a cord to a hose on one vac and left it like that for a couple years. Ended up cutting it off when I joined two hoses and never reziptied it. 

A little off topic but I'm trying to figure out what is the proper connector for putting 2 Planex hoses together. The planex 36mm is a little different than other 36mm hoses and can't find the answer on the topic, so if any of you guys have connected them let me know what I'm missing.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Don’t have an answer for ya, Work. But good to hear from you, hope all is well.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

slinger58 said:


> Don’t have an answer for ya, Work. But good to hear from you, hope all is well.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks man all is well. How's retirement treating you?


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Workaholic said:


> Thanks man all is well. How's retirement treating you?


Well, semiretired is what I’ve been shooting for, but there’s been a bit of a learning curve. Turning down work doesn’t come naturally after 35+ years of self employment, but I’m starting to get the hang of it now. Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

slinger58 said:


> Well, semiretired is what I’ve been shooting for, but there’s been a bit of a learning curve. Turning down work doesn’t come naturally after 35+ years of self employment, but I’m starting to get the hang of it now. Lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well I haven't been on the site in a couple years so I assumed you transitioned into full time driving range hustler by now, but semi retirement sounds pretty sweet too.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Hey Sean! Hope all is well.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

Workaholic said:


> I use the velcro straps mostly but I did ziptie a cord to a hose on one vac and left it like that for a couple years. Ended up cutting it off when I joined two hoses and never reziptied it.
> 
> A little off topic but I'm trying to figure out what is the proper connector for putting 2 Planex hoses together. The planex 36mm is a little different than other 36mm hoses and can't find the answer on the topic, so if any of you guys have connected them let me know what I'm missing.


The Planex hose still has a diameter of 36mm, so you could remove the flanges and install a 36mm coupling sleeve on each end, then join them with a 2.5" Anti-Static Hose Connector. 

Please confirm fitment before considering though. I don't even have a Planex, so I could be wrong, and these things are way too expensive to trust the opinion of some stupid painter online.


----------



## Respec (Sep 13, 2015)

Pete Martin the Painter said:


> Festool makes hose velcro straps. I bought a couple sets of them not too long ago and they are working great.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.festoolproducts.com/media/catalog/product/d/o/down_se_klettverbinder_205294_z_02a_xqggrw3r8syngjys.jpg?quality=100&bg-color=255,255,255&fit=bounds&height=700&width=700&canvas=700:700


Those look neat. It's Festool, so they probably work great, but are they $300 lol?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

stelzerpaintinginc. said:


> The Planex hose still has a diameter of 36mm, so you could remove the flanges and install a 36mm coupling sleeve on each end, then join them with a 2.5" Anti-Static Hose Connector.
> 
> Please confirm fitment before considering though. I don't even have a Planex, so I could be wrong, and these things are way too expensive to trust the opinion of some stupid painter online.


Yeah I keep hearing how the new hoses fit together with a 36mm hose without the need of an additional coupling like you had to use with the older hoses but never tried it so never thought about that for this. I guess I'll order the bits and see. I've got two Planex hoses taped together atm which works but restricts the movement of the hoses. 

I asked in the Festool groups on FB and never got a decent enough reply when I was asking for a part number of what was needed to accomplish the task. 

Thanks.


----------



## PPD (Mar 19, 2018)

Workaholic said:


> I use the velcro straps mostly but I did ziptie a cord to a hose on one vac and left it like that for a couple years. Ended up cutting it off when I joined two hoses and never reziptied it.
> 
> A little off topic but I'm trying to figure out what is the proper connector for putting 2 Planex hoses together. The planex 36mm is a little different than other 36mm hoses and can't find the answer on the topic, so if any of you guys have connected them let me know what I'm missing.


There’s a festool forum that I joined before buying my setup- all the members were great & would be able to answer that for ya! There’s no adaptor?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

PPD said:


> There’s a festool forum that I joined before buying my setup- all the members were great & would be able to answer that for ya! There’s no adaptor?


The FOG?




RH said:


> Hey Sean! Hope all is well.


Doing great RH. I read you are taking the retirement plunge. That's awesome. Congrats on that.


----------



## PPD (Mar 19, 2018)

Yep FOG - did u try the Q there?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

PPD said:


> Yep FOG - did u try the Q there?


I couldn't remember my password for there and then realized I used an oddball email address lol. A lot of those guys are on fb and I did ask there but I did buy the bits Stelzer posted so I'm rolling with a little trial and error method lol. I suppose I could email Toolnut where I bought the first Planex, or Beaver Industrial where I pre-ordered the Planex 2 and see what they have to say. Or just call Festool but i'm busy enough through working hours.


----------



## PPD (Mar 19, 2018)

Workaholic said:


> I couldn't remember my password for there and then realized I used an oddball email address lol. A lot of those guys are on fb and I did ask there but I did buy the bits Stelzer posted so I'm rolling with a little trial and error method lol. I suppose I could email Toolnut where I bought the first Planex, or Beaver Industrial where I pre-ordered the Planex 2 and see what they have to say. Or just call Festool but i'm busy enough through working hours.


If the experiment doesn’t work u could try sending a tweet to toolnut & festool - they’ll prolly get back to ya pretty quick.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Still waiting on the bits I ordered but I did find these bits in my stuff and took the vac end off another 36mm Festool hose and they are connected lol.









Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Workaholic said:


> Well I haven't been on the site in a couple years so I assumed you transitioned into full time driving range hustler by now, but semi retirement sounds pretty sweet too.


 In your absence, RH has surpassed you in thread posts.. just sayin.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

finishesbykevyn said:


> In your absence, RH has surpassed you in thread posts.. just sayin.


 😆 Was bound to happen eventually. When he surpasses Bill that will be a wake up call lol.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Workaholic said:


> 😆 Was bound to happen eventually. When he surpasses Bill that will be a wake up call lol.


Been on here 10 years and only have 2700 posts. I'm really dumbfounded how you guys pull it off!


----------

